# Only 2 minutes of HQ 4k video after 164 images



## hoodlum (Aug 6, 2020)

This is not good considering the 164 shots were taken over 2 hours. Taking one 2 minute video would basically brick the camera for 10-15 minutes before you can use it again.

https://www.dpreview.com/articles/8...tup-quickly-cut-into-promised-capture-times/2 

Richard's EOS R5 photo experience

Days after conducting these video tests, I went shooting at a local nature reserve using the Canon 800mm F11 USM IS lens. It was another hot day, for Seattle (27°C / 81°F).

In just under two hours I shot 164 images, all in CRAW, some as parts of short bursts. I then switched to video mode to capture some 4K HQ footage and was confronted by 04:00 minute limit, despite plenty of card capacity.

The overheat warning displayed immediately and, after shooting three sub-10-second clips the camera said it would only shoot for another 02:00 minutes.


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 7, 2020)

Maybe there is some quality control issue on early batches and surprisingly Dpreview doesn’t have a good copy? Doesn’t quite correlate to other experiences?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 7, 2020)

hoodlum said:


> This is not good considering the 164 shots were taken over 2 hours. Taking one 2 minute video would basically brick the camera for 10-15 minutes before you can use it again.
> 
> https://www.dpreview.com/articles/8...tup-quickly-cut-into-promised-capture-times/2
> 
> ...


It does not brick the camera, it will continue operating and taking stills. The camera being exposed to the hot sun exceeded the temp limit for 4K video or reduced it. That means no 4K video until the camera cools off. For those who plan to do a lot of video in warm weather, its not the right camera.


----------



## TomR (Aug 7, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It does not brick the camera, it will continue operating and taking stills. The camera being exposed to the hot sun exceeded the temp limit for 4K video or reduced it. That means no 4K video until the camera cools off. For those who plan to do a lot of video in warm weather, its not the right camera.



considering stills quality will be degraded, as documented in the manual, this is pretty disappointing


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 7, 2020)

TomR said:


> considering stills quality will be degraded, as documented in the manual, this is pretty disappointing


No it won’t until white Overheating indicator came up in STILL mode. Not in video mode. So stop pushing this agenda you are mistaken.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 7, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> No it won’t until white Overheating indicator came up in STILL mode. Not in video mode. So stop pushing this agenda you are mistaken.



It's all he does.


----------



## TomR (Aug 7, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> No it won’t until white Overheating indicator came up in STILL mode. Not in video mode. So stop pushing this agenda you are mistaken.



I see someone hasn't read the manual . The white indicator will not always show when still quality is degraded


----------



## xps (Aug 7, 2020)

I received the R5 on Tuesday. Well built, fine to use. The EVF works well. Only in brighter conditions it is hard to see the pictures, as I wear glasses.
But where I am concerned about is, that after shooting 800 pics in fast mode on two fighting red skites, no video was possible in 4k. It took more than one hour to cool down. Maybe I did not set the right 4k mode, but this is definitively not the thing I was expecting. 
Therefore I switched to my old 5D MK IV and shot a very nice second red kite fight with an big amount of data and splitted files, but it recorded it well.

If someone knows an tip how to avoid this problem, please post it.


----------



## adigoks (Aug 7, 2020)

xps said:


> I received the R5 on Tuesday. Well built, fine to use. The EVF works well. Only in brighter conditions it is hard to see the pictures, as I wear glasses.
> But where I am concerned about is, that after shooting 800 pics in fast mode on two fighting red skites, no video was possible in 4k. It took more than one hour to cool down. Maybe I did not set the right 4k mode, but this is definitively not the thing I was expecting.
> Therefore I switched to my old 5D MK IV and shot a very nice second red kite fight with an big amount of data and splitted files, but it recorded it well.
> 
> If someone knows an tip how to avoid this problem, please post it.



make sure 4K HQ Mode is disabled
then choose 4K 24-30 fps frame rate.
or
enable movie cropping
then choose 4K 24-30 fps frame rate


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 7, 2020)

TomR said:


> I see someone hasn't read the manual . The white indicator will not always show when still quality is degraded


where do you read that in R5 User Manual in relation to overheating ? : The white indicator will not always show when still quality is degraded..


----------



## TomR (Aug 7, 2020)

adigoks said:


> make sure 4K HQ Mode is disabled
> then choose 4K 24-30 fps frame rate.
> or
> enable movie cropping
> then choose 4K 24-30 fps frame rate





SecureGSM said:


> where do you read that in R5 User Manual in relation to overheating ? : The white indicator will not always show when still quality is degraded..



page 284


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 7, 2020)

TomR said:


> page 284



page 284:... no... it says that frequent shooting over extended period of time and shooting in high temperatures may cause image degradation..,
and then it is clearly defined that White or Red internal temperature icons indicate high internal camera temperature, caused by factors such as extended shooting or use in hot environments...

therefore it is absolutely certain that white or Red indicator will be ON when camera gets hot and image quality may be affected in result..

You are incorrect.


----------



## TomR (Aug 7, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> page 284:... no... it says that frequent shooting over extended period of time and shooting in high temperatures may cause image degradation..,
> and then it is clearly defined that White or Red internal temperature icons indicate high internal camera temperature, caused by factors such as extended shooting or use in hot environments...
> 
> therefore it is absolutely certain that white or Red indicator will be ON when camera gets hot and image quality may be affected in result..
> ...



lol i liked how you croped out the part that says it wont always show. are you in denial?


----------



## JoTomOz (Aug 7, 2020)

I’m confused... so you could be shooting for ages in still mode and not see overheat warning (which would indicate IQ degradation). But if you switch over to one of the movie modes, The white overheat icon may pop up, indicating that still IQ is (already) in decline?


----------



## Memdroid (Aug 7, 2020)

TomR said:


> lol i liked how you croped out the part that says it wont always show. are you in denial?
> 
> View attachment 191967



This is not an uncommon phenomenon and not exclusive to the R5. It happens on all photo cameras. Even my 40D once "overheated" on a hot sweaty festival tent in high summer. Yes a hot environment will introduce more noise to the image because the sensor gets hot too, nothing you should be worrying out because you'll barely notice the difference.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 7, 2020)

TomR said:


> lol i liked how you croped out the part that says it wont always show. are you in denial?
> 
> View attachment 191967


That’s legalese if you are unaware. This statement is purely to address legal responsibility in case you may get image quality degraded for one or another reason and Canon camera failed to notify you of that. It is a form of responsibility waiver.


----------



## TomR (Aug 7, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> That’s legalese if you are unaware. This statement is purely to address legal responsibility in case you may get image quality degraded for one or another reason and Canon camera failed to notify you of that. It is a form of responsibility waiver.



Quite the back peddle sir.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 7, 2020)

TomR said:


> Quite the back peddle sir.


Not at all. Again. What it says Is that overheating indicator will be ON however there may be an occasion when we miss to switch it ON for you. So do not blame it on us after all.


----------



## xps (Aug 8, 2020)

adigoks said:


> make sure 4K HQ Mode is disabled
> then choose 4K 24-30 fps frame rate.
> or
> enable movie cropping
> then choose 4K 24-30 fps frame rate


Thanks. It is like castrating this great camera, but necessary


----------



## lglass12189 (Aug 9, 2020)

Really??? In Maine this past week, on Wednesday morning at Portland Head Light in a little over 90 minutes, 430 raw stills, 8 ~ 1 min 4K videos (29.97 fps) 55% battery capacity remaining no over heating, air temp ~ 73 degrees. 4K 29.97 FPS . I'm not a video expert but I had no issues


----------



## adigoks (Aug 9, 2020)

lglass12189 said:


> Really??? In Maine this past week, on Wednesday morning at Portland Head Light in a little over 90 minutes, 430 raw stills, 8 ~ 1 min 4K videos (29.97 fps) 55% battery capacity remaining no over heating, air temp ~ 73 degrees. 4K 29.97 FPS . I'm not a video expert but I had no issues



that might be not in HQ mode. standard 4K 30 is not limited by heat.


----------



## pmjm (Aug 9, 2020)

lglass12189 said:


> Really??? In Maine this past week, on Wednesday morning at Portland Head Light in a little over 90 minutes, 430 raw stills, 8 ~ 1 min 4K videos (29.97 fps) 55% battery capacity remaining no over heating, air temp ~ 73 degrees. 4K 29.97 FPS . I'm not a video expert but I had no issues



What gorgeous footage!


----------

